# Happy I found this site



## Lvl20wizard (Aug 13, 2014)

I just wanted to throw in my appreciation of this site, didn't know where else to put it. Usually with these kind of sites I loose interest (unfortunately ) but here there seems to be so many different possibilities of sharing fantasy thoughts, which I really like! I sense I'm going to spend much more time here than I originally planned and I'm catching myself checking this out daily by now. I especially enjoy the challenges and the fact that there are moderators willing to go through all those stories and rate them so thoroughly. So I guess what I'm trying to say is thank you all for running this show.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 13, 2014)

We're glad to have you here as well. I'm proud to say that we often get lets of positive feedback for our community. I do think we're one of the best writing communities out there. That's why I've been here since 2011 and don't plan to ever leave!


----------



## Fyle (Aug 19, 2014)

Lvl20wizard said:


> I just wanted to throw in my appreciation of this site, didn't know where else to put it. Usually with these kind of sites I loose interest (unfortunately ) but here there seems to be so many different possibilities of sharing fantasy thoughts, which I really like! I sense I'm going to spend much more time here than I originally planned and I'm catching myself checking this out daily by now. I especially enjoy the challenges and the fact that there are moderators willing to go through all those stories and rate them so thoroughly. So I guess what I'm trying to say is thank you all for running this show.



I think you have a good attitude and take feedback on showcase pieces well, which adds value to the forum, props (better than my attitude lol).


----------



## Reaver (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to The Scriptorium! Thanks for being part of our community.


----------

